# ACCESSORY deals, discounts, promo codes, etc!



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Since I can't find an accessory thread for deals/discounts/etc. figured I'd post one. So feel free to post any deals/discounts/promo codes for accessories, from cutters and lighters to wineadors and bovedas, and anything in between.

Make sure it is a deal (cheaper than can normally be found at most retailers) and try to keep the thread clear of clutter.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

First one up

Whynter CHC-251S for $266.79 at Amazon

From my monitoring email it appears it is just just a few bucks more than the lowest price Amazon has ever had on them ($249.99) and much cheaper than the $316.79 price tag Amazon had on them about 2 months ago.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Great thread idea. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Rubbermaid Brilliance 9.6 cups. Many members use these for their tupperdors. $6.39 on Amazon. It's an add-on, so you'll have to order something else at the same time. 








Rubbermaid Brilliance Food Storage... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JCNEJVQ?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

tazdvl said:


> Rubbermaid Brilliance 9.6 cups.


Target has them for the same price in store if that works better for some.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

CP has a sale on accessories for the next few days. Looks like xikar and Palio cutters some lighters and humis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Whynter CHC-251S at $240 (cheapest price it has ever been on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-251S-Stainless-400-Cigar-Humidor/dp/B00KO90H6Y


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Xikar Xidris single jet lighter - $20. 4 left

https://www.ebay.com/itm/XIKAR-Xidris-Single-Flame-Torch-Cigar-Lighter/292723439043


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> Xikar Xidris single jet lighter - $20. 4 left
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/XIKAR-Xidris-Single-Flame-Torch-Cigar-Lighter/292723439043


Correction... 3 left ;-) Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

TCstr8 said:


> Whynter CHC-251S at $240 (cheapest price it has ever been on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-251S-Stainless-400-Cigar-Humidor/dp/B00KO90H6Y


Dang, that is a good deal right there. I payed $267 for mine back in May. 6 months with it so far and still very happy with mine.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Heads-up...

Sistema 7L tuppers are currently a $9.99 Add-On promo at Amazon...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00284AG5U

And the price for the Spanish cedar trays that fit those (stacked two deep) has dropped a few bucks too...

https://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Cedar-Tray-Adjustable-Importers/dp/B00B9234HE


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

The Whynter CHC-251S is down to $224.99 at amazon -

https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-2.../dp/B00KO90H6Y

I just popped for one for my birthday. If the price drops further in the next 30 days I believe Amazon will refund the difference.

Ryan


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

g1k said:


> The Whynter CHC-251S is down to $224.99 at amazon -
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-2.../dp/B00KO90H6Y
> 
> ...


Well Happy Birthday, I truly love my 251S... The one thing I would advise is just follow the directions that is included with the cooler. I used a little distilled water for two weeks in the bottom container, afterwards I just took it out and placed 2 Bovedas 65% on each tray or drawer. I would recommend drawers all the way, you can get more cigars inside. It performs perfectly, forget all the adding of fans, oasis Etc, just MO.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been watching Bovedas on famous. Scored two 320 gram packs for $12 each. They had more too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Heads-up...
> 
> Sistema 7L tuppers are currently a $9.99 Add-On promo at Amazon...
> 
> ...


Nice! 
How many sticks does it hold, with the cedar tray(s)?
Thanks!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice!
> How many sticks does it hold, with the cedar tray(s)?
> Thanks!


50-60
I have 5 of them for my loose sticks.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice!
> How many sticks does it hold, with the cedar tray(s)?
> Thanks!





Rondo said:


> 50-60
> I have 5 of them for my loose sticks.


+1

Just as Ron says, about 50-60, depending on the size of the cigars... maybe even a bit more if packed to the gills with petit coronas.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

mpomario said:


> I have been watching Bovedas on famous. Scored two 320 gram packs for $12 each. They had more too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many cigars does that one feed roughly? The smaller packs are rated at 25 per.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

AudiB said:


> How many cigars does that one feed roughly? The smaller packs are rated at 25 per.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe 125 each so maybe 250. I have four extra 60g packets in there and stays at 65-67. I got them for my box cooler. I use KL in my drawer cooler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

mpomario said:


> Maybe 125 each so maybe 250. I have four extra 60g packets in there and stays at 65-67. I got them for my box cooler. I use KL in my drawer cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll need to get these then. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

AudiB said:


> How many cigars does that one feed roughly? The smaller packs are rated at 25 per.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like I forgot to mention that I got them on famous's auctioneer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Newair CC-300H, 400 count humidor. $244.79, seems like a good price. Knock another 20% off if you sign up for their emails. Brings it down to $195 before tax. I hope its not a clunker, Whynter does seem to be more popular around here.

https://www.newair.com/products/new...mate-controlled-heating-and-cooling-with-lock


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BobP said:


> Newair CC-300H, 400 count humidor. $244.79, seems like a good price. Knock another 20% off if you sign up for their emails. Brings it down to $195 before tax. I hope its not a clunker, Whynter does seem to be more popular around here.
> 
> https://www.newair.com/products/new...mate-controlled-heating-and-cooling-with-lock


 I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I signed up for price alerts for the Whynter chc251-s a while ago, $218 on Amazon now. According to the price tracker, this is the lowest price it has ever been.

https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-...251s&qid=1554977104&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

BobP said:


> I signed up for price alerts for the Whynter chc251-s a while ago, $218 on Amazon now. According to the price tracker, this is the lowest price it has ever been.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-...251s&qid=1554977104&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull


I would say that's accurate information. I think I paid $289 free shipping for my Whytner 251s, guess that is going on two years ago, it has been great and their customer service is excellent. I removed the shelves and put all drawers in mine. They checked availability with another company to insure drawers were in stock for the 251s needing no modifications. When I received them I had one drawer that the staples had backed out on the front on one side. The company sent me another drawer and Whytner sent me one too. They didn't want the drawer returned, jut shipped new ones right away. I was impressed. I also called them to ask some questions when I was setting it up, they were very helpful. All I use is 65% Bovedas nothing else, they told me I didn't need oasis, fans etc. the reason I purchased was @mrolland5500 told me he had two for like 3 years and never had any issues with them. Needless to say I'm a Whytner fan.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Sistema 236oz for $9.99 again. It says 4 piece, but it is the single 236oz. I just opened the box.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00284AG5U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Edit: Looks like this is dead.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Forum-only special on Modus II Cigar Tool for Mid-May shipping $35.00!

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5601322#post5601322


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Famous has up to 80% off sale. One of my favorite Vertigo lighters $5.95 , colibria V cutter gold $28.95...


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Famous has up to 80% off sale. One of my favorite Vertigo lighters $5.95 , colibria V cutter gold $28.95...


Wow that's a great price on the v cutter!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Colibri V cutter for $25.98 on cigar monster as of today.

https://www.cigarmonster.com/humidors-and-accessories


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> Colibri V cutter for $25.98 on cigar monster as of today.
> 
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/humidors-and-accessories


A must have. 
My go to for everything torpedo.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Xikar Xi1's for sale on cigarmonster.com

~$25


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Cigar page deals, great discounts right now.

https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-accessories-galore.html


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

Cuban Crafters has a good deal on their Perfect Cutters. https://cubancrafters.com/cigar-cutter/


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Picked up a Palio cutter from CP for $19.99


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

On sale, $47 

Quad Stainless Table Cutter: 2 Straight & 2 V Cutters | Famous Smoke


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Palio cutter, $12.95

Tabak Palio Black Matte Cigar Cutter


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Xikar lighter deal is 1-day only









$36 FOR 3 XIKAR TORCH LIGHTERS!….$140+ worth of lighters for 25-cents on the dollar


If you're like me it seems you can't have enough lighters. It's empty or MIA just when you need it most. Maybe a buddy yoinked it, you lost one at the bar, or left




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ren Huggins said:


> Xikar lighter deal is 1-day only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone jumped on this I’d love to see what you ended up with.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

lex61 said:


> If anyone jumped on this I’d love to see what you ended up with.


I did. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

I’ll post some pictures, I purchased this deal a few months ago, definitely worth the $36. I didn’t get anything super expensive. 2 single flame and 1 double flame torch.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I actually did grab this deal. If I remember correctly the package should be here today sometime


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)




----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 307601
> View attachment 307602
> View attachment 307603
> View attachment 307604
> ...


Great haul for $36. Definitely got your money's worth.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for posting those @BlueRidgePuffer. I’ve had an ELX for about 4-5 years and it’s been very reliable.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Yeah it was a good value. Besides I like the gamble aspect. I would buy it again just because it was fun.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

2x Xikar ellipse for $35 with the code SLICKLIGHTER4 at checkout








Set of 2: Xikar Ellipse BLACK Torch Lighters [2-PACK]


The 3rd generation of the triple jet Ellipse. It's the same size and flame as the Ellipse that everyone knows and loves but with subtle changes that make this one




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> 2x Xikar ellipse for $35 with the code SLICKLIGHTER4 at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now....that is a good deal


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> i knew you'd come through one day....that is a good deal


You know sharing is caring and I don't want to be the only one with all of these cigar charges on my credit card


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> You know sharing is caring and I don't want to be the only one with all of these cigar charges on my credit card


but honey...all my friends have those charges...


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> but honey...all my friends have those charges...


Exactly!!!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> 2x Xikar ellipse for $35 with the code SLICKLIGHTER4 at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CP has turned into my favorite cigar site.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> CP has turned into my favorite cigar site.


Yeah, they definitely know how to charm the dollars out of my wallet.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> now....that is a good deal


Thanks noob brother... That was a great deal


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> Thanks noob brother... That was a great deal
> View attachment 308249


Ain't that purrrdy! You're always welcome, us noobs gotta stick together


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Ain't that purrrdy! You're always welcome, us noobs gotta stick together


Sharp lighter...im impressed. Works pretty good also.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

$29.99 FOR 2 XIKAR TORCH LIGHTERS!….$200 worth of lighters for 15-cents on the dollar


If you're like me it seems you can't have enough lighters. It's empty or MIA just when you need it most. Maybe a buddy yoinked it, you lost one at the bar, or left




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Ordered 2 black ones before realizing there was a gunmetal option, so now I have 4 of these. All 4 came in yesterday, fairly quick turnaround. 

And a Jetline Bugle Master. I’m set for lighters now.....


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

So as you guys might know by now, I like glassy things. I noticed this and order it before I went to ATL. Y’all may say that’s just the box FFOX “rare” cigars come in, and your right. What’s super nice is the price. $25 for a Prometheus wood travel humidor, branded with FFOX. Yeah I’ll try that. I’m glad I did. They have all dif “rare” series and colors. If your looking for a traveldor it’s worth the $32 (I think after shipping). Check em out. Limited Edition Prometheus Travel Humidor | Cigar and Pipes


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Two Palio cutters for $29.99. Other accesory deals too. Bottom of page, under the cigars.










WEEKEND BENDER: 29 DEALS, $29.99 EACH…..save up to 90% off


29 deals. 29 bucks. Endless possibilities! Not entirely true, as the possibilities do end at some point. And come to think of it there are way more than 29 options.




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## TheRealQuincy (May 2, 2020)

Xikar Ellipse Triple Torch lighters back on sale again









$29.99 FOR 2 XIKAR TORCH LIGHTERS!….$200 worth of lighters for 15-cents on the dollar


If you're like me it seems you can't have enough lighters. It's empty or MIA just when you need it most. Maybe a buddy yoinked it, you lost one at the bar, or left




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sistema KLIP IT Rectangular Collection Food Storage Container,236 Oz https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_0TFXCZBH5X8H3ZK1F4NX

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Scorcher happening on CP.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Sistema KLIP IT Rectangular Collection Food Storage Container,236 Oz https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_0TFXCZBH5X8H3ZK1F4NX
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I check that occasionally, when they hit $10, I buy a couple.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Just when you thought that free steak knives went away with supermarket stamps, and multi level marketing programs. Here comes the number 1 cigar brand bringing it back from the dead. You make me laugh Gurkha!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Just when you thought that free steak knives went away with supermarket stamps, and multi level marketing programs. Here comes the number 1 cigar brand bringing it back from the dead. You make me laugh Gurkha!!
> 
> View attachment 315851


What... You don't like chinese Laguiole knives?


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@zcziggy nah I stole my set from outback one steak at a time. That’s also why I only have one steak knife


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @zcziggy nah I stole my set from outback one steak at a time. That’s also why I only have one steak knife


Yeah...also don't care much for the Australian restaurant started by two guys from Clearwater


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Glad you got that FL reference lol


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Rabbitair website

EASTER22 code for $30 off a purifier.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

New air has 30% off









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

20% off at new air









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

35%off at JR









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

At serious cigars









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------

